# SQL Abfrage



## skuki (24. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

müsste in meinem Programm eine Datenbank auslesen in der mehrere Benutzer für verschiedene Radrennen vorhanden sind.

Kann ich in der query schon bestimmen, dass ich nur die Tupel haben möchte, wo "startDate" der Tag von heute - 1 ist? Oder muss ich das dann noch im Java Code filtern?

Könnte mir das so vorstellen, dass ich vor meinem Statement den aktuellen Tag ermittle und diesen dann irgendwie in der query mit min(Date) o.ä vergleiche.

Gibt es hier ein Beispiel?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Maggot (24. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

ja du kannst das im SQL machen. Schau dir dazu folgende Sachen an:


```
SELECT DATE_FORMAT(DATE_SUB(NOW(),INTERVAL 1 DAY),'%d %b %Y') FROM DUAL;
```

http://www.w3schools.com/sql/sql_dates.asp
(zum Testen) http://sqlfiddle.com/


----------



## skuki (24. Jul 2015)

perfekt, vielen Dank!


----------

